# any other reasons to keep Series 3 TiVo over a Mini?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Long story, but I am in a situation where I could basically sell two lifetimed Series 3 TiVos (a TCD648250B and a TCD652160) on ebay. From what I can tell, probably get about $200-250 for each of them. 

I could then get a lifetimed TiVo mini (Yes, I do also have a 4-tuner Premiere in my network). I am wondering if I should do it or not & comparing some of the reasons. 

As far as I can initially see, the main advantages of course is the mini has a much faster interface (that is also HD), can "stream" flagged material from my Premieres (aka...my Comcast HBO recordings) & no use or potential expense of a cable card.

Only real advantages I can see for keeping the Series 3s are primarily having more network storage for recordings. However, can ONLY transfer non-flagged content (In other words, can't transfer HBO recordings). Can't stream to/from at all with Series 3s.

Any other advantages/disadvantages for keeping one over the other?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You didn't mention - get rid of the two S3's and purchase a Roamio Plus and a Mini. That's what I did and I couldn't be happier!

If you want the OTA compatibility, then get the Roamio Basic. If you see yourself staying with cable, get the 6 tuner Roamio Plus.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Does Comcast charge high Additional Outlet Fees where you live? That'd be another plus for the Minis. You could also '86 the cablecards and just keep the S3's for storage.

I guess it really comes down to how much storage and how many tuners you need.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you already have a 4 tuner Premiere and don't actually need the tuners in the S3 units then converting them to Minis is a no brainer.

The two other things you would lose by converting to Mini from a S3, besides storage and tuners which you know, is the ability to play Amazon downloads and the ability to get shows from a PC using pyTiVo. Although in both cases there are workarounds you can use if you really need that functionality.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

bradleys said:


> You didn't mention - get rid of the two S3's and purchase a Roamio Plus and a Mini. That's what I did and I couldn't be happier!


I had thought about this, but I was hoping to move to lifetime equipment. A lifetime Roamio and lifetime Mini are probably going to cost me about $850 up front. I realize that after selling the S3s, it would make it a net cost of about $400, but not an expense I was looking to incur right now.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> Does Comcast charge high Additional Outlet Fees where you live? That'd be another plus for the Minis.


I thought about this too, but I apparently have been REAL lucky as I am getting charged only $1.50/month for each of my cable cards (5 of them). I guess if I was getting charged the $10/month per cable card that I hear Comcast is charging some others, it would be a no brainer to move to one or more minis.



Dan203 said:


> The two other things you would lose by converting to Mini from a S3, besides storage and tuners which you know, is the ability to play Amazon downloads and the ability to get shows from a PC using pyTiVo. Although in both cases there are workarounds you can use if you really need that functionality.


The Amazon Downloads is not a big deal, but I totally forgot about the pyTiVo ability and actually use this on occasion. Good point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Well for pyTiVo you can initiate the download to the main 4 tuner unit and then stream it to the Mini from there. Even while it's still transferring. Not quite as convenient, but workable.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

The Minis use less electricity as well. Replace them with Minis!


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Here's one.. I kept my 2006 S3 when I got a Premiere in 2012, and (with a new hard drive and power supply) the S3 is still going strong but the premiere's video output seems to have died already. They don't build them like they used to 
(Luckily the Premiere is still under warranty, which is novel for me... usually stuff breaks well after.)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

pmiranda said:


> They don't build them like they used to  (Luckily the Premiere is still under warranty, which is novel for me... usually stuff breaks well after.)


 This. Our S3 has far fewer problems than our newer Premiere (which has been replaced three times in 18 months).


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> This. Our S3 has far fewer problems than our newer Premiere (which has been replaced three times in 18 months).


Interesting as I recently got a 2-tuner Premiere with lifetime. Its basically only a week old, but I wonder if I should get an extended warranty for it. Tivo is offering one for $30 or Squaretrade has them for about $15 (3 yrs).

I have never been a fan of extended warranties, but have been wanting to give Squaretrade a try and at only $15, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have several Premiere units ranging from 4 years old to a year old. All of them still work fine. Like anything it's luck of the draw. 

Although if you're going to get lifetime service an extended warranty is a good idea.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I have several Premiere units ranging from 4 years old to a year old. All of them still work fine. Like anything it's luck of the draw.
> 
> Although if you're going to get lifetime service an extended warranty is a good idea.


Provided that the extended warranty covers the lifetime sub as well as the hardware.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

unitron said:


> Provided that the extended warranty covers the lifetime sub as well as the hardware.


My understanding is the warranty and the lifetime cover one box replacement. Personally I'd prefer a repair if possible since it's less hassle with pairing cablecards and losing recordings, season passes, etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

One issue that is probably ignorable for most people is that if you have a program with a glitch in it (that will then not successfully transfer to a computer), you can transfer it to a S3, then transfer from _after_ the glitch point with "transfer from paused point" in kmttg.

I realize that sounds like a very very very small use case, and is, but I run into glitchy recordings every once in a while, and often keep musical performances, which tend to be near the end of shows.. So likely will sell my P4 (I bought a Roamio recently) and keep my TivoHD.. that being one of the reasons...


----------



## HF444 (Dec 17, 2006)

Which would be better to hold on to?

The Series 3, which is older, or the HD which is newer ?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> ... can ONLY transfer non-flagged content (In other words, can't transfer [my redaction of the source] recordings)


That, of course, is your choice with the S3 (or HD or earlier). With the later units like the mini you don't have that choice. I personally see that as a huge advantage to the S3.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HF444 said:


> Which would be better to hold on to?
> 
> The Series 3, which is older, or the HD which is newer ?


If both are lifetimed, the S3, because you (by which I mean someone skilled in unsoldering and resoldering Surface Mount Devics) can move the crypto chip (which holds the TiVo Service Number to which the lifetime sub is tied) to another S3/648 motherboard if that one dies, thus moving the subscription and saving all of your recordings which are also tied to the TSN.

Beginning with the HD, there was no separate crypto chip, it's all built into the CPU, which is much harder to move.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pmiranda said:


> My understanding is the warranty and the lifetime cover one box replacement. Personally I'd prefer a repair if possible since it's less hassle with pairing cablecards and losing recordings, season passes, etc.


Except that the most likely failure would be a hard drive. Does TiVo back the user data (obviously excluding the recordings themselves) up to the cloud? What would be even more amazing is if it was smart enough to have a list of what you recorded, and try to re-record it if the drive failed or you switched to another box...


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Except that the most likely failure would be a hard drive. Does TiVo back the user data (obviously excluding the recordings themselves) up to the cloud? What would be even more amazing is if it was smart enough to have a list of what you recorded, and try to re-record it if the drive failed or you switched to another box...


In theory the season passes and list of shows will remain on TiVo.com although the nifty season pass manager that would let you move them from box to box doesn't seem to be working at the moment. It wouldn't be impossible for them to do as you suggest but I'm looking at this as an early, forced, spring cleaning.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> This. Our S3 has far fewer problems than our newer Premiere (which has been replaced three times in 18 months).


And my Elite has been more reliable than the couple of Tivo HDs that preceded it, even with the new HDUI.

YMMV, but you can't say that any one series is better than the others reliability-wise.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

My premiere did work better than my S3... Definitely a bit quicker and is a little less glitchy. But I like having the moving TiVo guy on the S3 menus 
In any case, it's wonderful to have a hot spare around.

Maybe more on-topic, does Roamio Plus allow streaming of copy-protected programming (everything not OTA on time warner), or does it have the same limitation as a 3rd gen TiVo?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I decided to keep my TiVo HD and put it upstairs for the kids. The plan is to get a Roamio and a mini.
Profiles would be nice.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

pmiranda said:


> Maybe more on-topic, does Roamio Plus allow streaming of copy-protected programming?


Yes, but only to other Roamios, Premieres, or Minis.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I just replaced my TivoHD with a Roamio for OTA and it's the greatest TiVo upgrade I've ever had. Much better interfaces for Netflix and Hulu Plus. I think the OTA reception is better too.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I see how the Roamios are now basically $149 at Amazon and/or Best Buy (after $50 gift card promo...probably ending soon). Its VERY tempting at this price.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buscuitboy said:


> I see how the Roamios are now basically $149 at Amazon and/or Best Buy (after $50 gift card promo...probably ending soon). Its VERY tempting at this price.


Plus $500 for service. It's amusing how people respond to relatively small price changes. It basically went from $700 to $650. Big whoop.


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

One reason to upgrade... S3 will probably never support new mp4 channels some cablecos are rolling out: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28076133-List-of-CableCARD-equipment-MPEG-4-support-status


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I use my S3 as an OTA backup.

--Carlos V.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I went the opposite direction. I recently bought a used lifetimed S2 (with bad hard drive) for $40 from Craigslist.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL, S2s. People still care about SD?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've kept my wife's S3 since she likes to see captions while fast forwarding. None of the Premiere or Roamio boxes allow this. I've also got Roamio Pro for everyone's use as well as a Premiere Elite in the bedroom which we use primarily for archiving or when we (rarely) watch in the bedroom.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

retired_guy said:


> I've kept my wife's S3 since she likes to see captions while fast forwarding. None of the Premiere or Roamio boxes allow this. I've also got Roamio Pro for everyone's use as well as a Premiere Elite in the bedroom which we use primarily for archiving or when we (rarely) watch in the bedroom.


Yeah, that's a tiny tiny tiny reason, I sometimes 'watch' who wants to be a millionaire at 1xFF with captions on.. So that only works on my TivoHD..


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yeah, that's a tiny tiny tiny reason, I sometimes 'watch' who wants to be a millionaire at 1xFF with captions on.. So that only works on my TivoHD..


May be a "tiny, tiny,tiny" reason to you (and probably most) but not even a "tiny, tiny" or "tiny" to my wife. She insisted we keep the S3 and get rid of the Premiere XL because of how she likes to use captions. We can watch many one hour recordings in about 30 minutes or so, very important for her due a high level of impatience.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a Series 3 (the OLED display version) which recently had the power supply die which forced my hand into the Roamio upgrade. I really LOVE the Roamio (and all my TiVos I've had since my original Series 1). I just got 3 minis for the kids' rooms so they can watch TiVo away from the main TV. All my boxes are lifetimed (I have a Premiere and an HD too). I replaced a few capacitors on the S3 power supply and it is back and running and off to eBay. I save on the Cable cards (the S3 requires 2 and the Roamio only requires 1) and by replacing the cable boxes with minis will come out ahead in less than 2 years, not including the money I recoup from the sale of the S3.

The one thing I will miss about the S3 is the OLED display for the clock. It wasn't bright, but was perfect as a small clock in the room. So, get the mini and sell the S3.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

retired_guy said:


> May be a "tiny, tiny,tiny" reason to you (and probably most) but not even a "tiny, tiny" or "tiny" to my wife. She insisted we keep the S3 and get rid of the Premiere XL because of how she likes to use captions. We can watch many one hour recordings in about 30 minutes or so, very important for her due a high level of impatience.


Well, I do basically the same thing by watching on VLC at 2x or record to my other recorder and watch at (I think) 1.5x _with sound_.. So the faster than realtime with captions is for me less of an issue, but enough of a reason that I'll keep a TivoHD over a Premiere 4 (if/when I finally get unlazy and sell it).. plus the 'can still download from paused point" issue.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I would just get rid of the Series 3s while you can. Get as much as you can for them and move on. Out with old and in with the new....


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, looks like I should have put a 4th option in my poll..... Sell ONE Series 3 TiVo and get a lifetime mini. I was able to sell the lifetime TiVo HD (TCD652160) for $185. Then used my Panel discount to get a lifetimed mini for $175 and STILL have my other lifetime S3. Works for me.


----------

